# So today's the day most people who don't have their S3 will have it...



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

...hopefully this means dev work will pick up quickly and some more progress will be made on the bootloader.

... also hope it means more ROMS w/o TouchJizz


----------



## p-slim (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't believe this device hits stores till the 15th

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

i dont believe thats true.. it was the 10th.. then it got pushed to the 12th... if you go on verizons website it doesnt say preorder anymore.. it says Buy now..... it should be out today


----------



## SteroidalFish2 (Jan 31, 2012)

p-slim said:


> I don't believe this device hits stores till the 15th
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It came in today. That's straight from a Verizon rep that had 20 Pebble Blue and 20 White yesterday, and just had to wait a day to put them on the floor. He even was nice enough to let me toy with a Pebble Blue one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## p-slim (Jan 2, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> It came in today. That's straight from a Verizon rep that had 20 Pebble Blue and 20 White yesterday, and just had to wait a day to put them on the floor. He even was nice enough to let me toy with a Pebble Blue one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Cool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viper8u2 (Jun 10, 2011)

My friend just went to the Verizon store and bought 2 an hour ago

They have them and our selling them


----------



## billyNOTnice (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah my brother in law just picked up a blue one in the store today for his wife. He already has a white one.


----------



## Bleeds (Jul 6, 2011)

Be advised.. I just left verizon, to exchange a defective 32GB version.. NO GO. There apparently have been NO 32GB models shipped to any stores in the US. The warehouse has no way to replace these easily. It was a fiasco. Just FYI..
BLeeds


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Bleeds said:


> Be advised.. I just left verizon, to exchange a defective 32GB version.. NO GO. There apparently have been NO 32GB models shipped to any stores in the US. The warehouse has no way to replace these easily. It was a fiasco. Just FYI..
> BLeeds


FYI your phone was not defective, you flashed something meant for the i9300 international version on your i535 US Verizon version. Take responsibility for your own actions. Anyone else who reads this, you assume the risk when you root and flash things to your phone. You screw up, it's on you. Buy a new phone

/ end rant

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

waitign for the floods of bootloader posts again. :x


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

We don't have 32gb in any stores.. you have to order them thru a store or online. But we did release them today. I started with 40(20 of each)... I'm down to 7 left 4 white 3 blue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

kameleongt said:


> waitign for the floods of bootloader posts again. :x


...and people posting about their problems in the VZW Development section


----------



## billyNOTnice (Jul 11, 2012)

LOL. I've been checking here every day hoping to see the bootloader has been beaten... It's like trying to see Santa Claus on Christmas night. All jokes aside, i'm really loving this phone. It fits me like a glove. The Camera is spectacular (my biggest pet peeve about the Nexus), the service IMO is great consider I live on the edge of a service area that on my thunderbolt got no bars. I now see 1-3 bars and call quality is great. Unfortunately I do not live in a 4G area, nor is there one for 45 minutes from me. Touch Wiz as stated in a thread on here is a breath of fresh air on this phone, coming from sense on the thunderbolt i'm loving this. Now If we could just get this bootloader issue cracked, and get Google Wallet installed on here i'll be one tickled individual. Thanks to all the Developers on here with the knowledge to lead the vast majority of followers like myself. We appreciate you.


----------



## Bleeds (Jul 6, 2011)

landshark said:


> FYI your phone was not defective, you flashed something meant for the i9300 international version on your i535 US Verizon version. Take responsibility for your own actions. Anyone else who reads this, you assume the risk when you root and flash things to your phone. You screw up, it's on you. Buy a new phone
> 
> / end rant
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


The post was about :

YOU CANNOT BUY 32GB models in any US verizon store & if you were to need a warranty replacement, they have no easy way to send you a new one...

Read the post before you flame..
Bleeds


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Bleeds said:


> So I rooted, and installed CWM, per the instructions.. everything appeared to work. Made a nandroid. Then flashed this http://rootzwiki.com...-fired-by-neak/ , it failed something about emmc ... So I wiped, rolled it back to my Nandroid backup, and it said it finished.. So I chose reboot. It shutdown, and now wont even power on. I get nothing...! Ideas?
> Bleeds
> 
> EDIT: I realize now that I flashed the I9300 and not I535, but why wouldnt the nandroid recovery fix it...?
> Bleeds


Explain to me how that makes your phone defective. Even if your post was meant in the best spirit to let everyone know there are no 32GB versions available, you are admitting to committing fraud by saying you went to the store to exchange your "defective" phone which was only defective because you broke it. I'm pretty sure everyone else understood that was what my post was about.

Understand the post before you reply with completely unrelated subject matter
Shark


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Cmon guys.. I'm noticing more and more people acting like aholes to each other on this board... I think most of us had enough of that on XDA..

Let's just all get along and get this friggin bootloader cracked

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I guess you don't get it. The reason they are locking bootloaders is because of this Type of behavior. Everyone reads the disclaimers but some don't hold themself accountable when they break their new toy.


----------



## Bleeds (Jul 6, 2011)

Again, all I was saying was that the stores do not have the 32GB model to purchase, and in the event you have a problem, whatever the reason, there is no easy way to get a NEW one...and they currently have a very limited number of certified replacements. Your high and mighty approach is awesome. Judge yourself and worry about no one but yourself.
Thank you Irish Cream. 
The interesting thing...I am SOO sure if someone here roots and flashes a phone and nothing bad happens, and then 5 months later the screen goes out, they will just "go buy another". BS..
Whatever..
Bleeds


----------

